# Snipper Deflowering Agent



## ChockFull (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone used this product from Tree Tech (or anything comparable) with success?
I have had others tell me that it doesn't work. I have talked with customers about alternatives to removing Sweetgums and Walnuts and this came up. I haven't tried it but was considering it in the spring. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ATH (Aug 18, 2013)

What I have read on it, sounds like the window of opportunity is so tight. You'd have to stop by the client's house every day to check and then apply it at the right time, hoping you don't have anything else scheduled at the time you need to treat the trees. I have not tried it, but I think the price for that monitoring will make it quite costly.

That, and I am not comfortable telling somebody I am going to "deflower" their tree.


----------



## prichardtreecare (Mar 7, 2018)

ChockFull said:


> Has anyone used this product from Tree Tech (or anything comparable) with success?
> I have had others tell me that it doesn't work. I have talked with customers about alternatives to removing Sweetgums and Walnuts and this came up. I haven't tried it but was considering it in the spring. Thanks in advance.


I have been using the snipper deflowering agent for years with great success! Primary using it for acorns and sweetgum balls,
It's important to inject at the proper time at bud swell , that said a little history on the tree specimen you are planning to inject will go a long way .i.e flowering cycle , satisfied customer 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Apr 8, 2018)

Pinscher has fruit control on the labeling I believe.


----------



## ATH (Apr 9, 2018)

Anybody watch Sweetgum close enough to see how many GDDs it starts to flower (or what it flowers with)?


----------



## Jason Douglas (Apr 13, 2018)

Good question, never have


----------



## MrRecurve (Sep 18, 2018)

Will this work on any woody plant/tree?


----------

